# big fat surprisey for gypsy!!!!



## rabbitgirl (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh gypsy! I couldn't wait anymore.

Tank's here. 

I just picked her up about 15 min. ago. She looks REALLY goodconsidering. The breeder's wife took over the operation, as I said, and100 percent improvement in conditions. Wow. Way better than I expected.She looks clean and healthy, really different from when I picked her upa year ago. She's _thin_, has bony hips and pockets on her flankslike she's lost weight, but still pretty healthy. She could use alittle weight, and is eating and drinking like no tomorrow. Good cleancoat, no fleas, mites that I can see. Alert and doesn't stink.

Head-wise--she's really timid and fearful, but interested in what'sgoing on. Imagine my shock when I was able to stroke her from head totoe. :shock:She flinched pretty hard at first but within acouple minutes was actually CHEWING--little purrs--for me. Loved thatdried bread, ears up and alert, took the car trip really well!!

You can still tell she's got a past, but this is marvelous. Much betterthan last year. You're going to _love_ her, gypsy--she's sweetunderneath. When she gets over the fear, she's going to be great.

Better news than any of us hoped for, gypsy. I'm so glad. She isbetween 3 and 4 years old, apparently, at the latest word. Hopefullynot pregnant right now, but I'll get a better answer soon.

Oh, are you going to be HAPPY to see her!!!!

Rose


----------



## ariel (Aug 16, 2005)

Yay!!!!!


Oh I am so very happy for you , all of you!!!

:groupparty::dancing::dancing:arty::clap:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh great news on Tank. Awesome. God had guidedyou to her safely. I am glad that the place has improved a bit sincelast year. :groupparty::bunnydance:


----------



##  (Aug 16, 2005)

:groupparty::sillybunny:Speachless!!!!


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 16, 2005)

WOW!!! Gypsy... SPEACHLESS???? WOW!

Congratulations to all of you. So glad to hear Tank is going to a great forever home!

:ele: :ele: :ele: :ele::ele: :ele::ele: :yes:


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 17, 2005)

:waiting: The Proof is in the Pictures, Sista. :waiting:


Show Us: T A N K!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 17, 2005)

can anyone say "stupid boys"???? They killed thecamera battery!!!! Give me half an hour and I might be able tosqueeeeeze a few pics out.

Rose


----------



##  (Aug 17, 2005)

OK foundsomeones voice and borrowed somefingers , ahhhh now I can speak!!!!

I just got off the Phone with Rose , Weare going to keep her with Roseuntil the Convention , that way any unforseenissues that may come upcan be delt with andNo surprises for anyone else ,Our Main concern is Pregnancy , We cant be sure ifshe is pregnant or not untilshe gets to a critical point in all of it . Rosewill be watching forworms and any other nasties that may rearup on us . Again dont wantsomeone else to have a nasty surprise .From Listening to Rose interact with TankShe is doing awesome . Even tho seh maybe thin she will bulk upquickly , 

Rose is on a camera search as I type .


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 17, 2005)

Camera search paid off.

gypsy, you can't tell she's thin in this pic--but when you touch heryou can tell, and when she sits there are big hollows in her flanks.She has a big build.







Here's tail and legs....not horrible, but you probably can't tell muchfrom this pic either. Sorry! There are some matts, stains, etc.






These pics aren't in order--by this one she was ignoring the flashies.











She looks alert, but not overly concerned by this point.











See, she's interacting! Look at her coming forward!!!I justnoticed the spots under her nose--I think it's just water but I'llcheck it out. I would have noticed anything else in person.






These are the first pics. She was pretty fearful at this point. 











Gypsy, I BLEW it, I touched her shoulder/scruff by accident.I swearI just _brushed_ it. She flipped out. Wow.Shaking, gasping, whole body arched upand quivering, eyeswide. It was the saddest thing I think I've ever seen, and so shocking.I've never witnessed that kind of fear in an animal. Poor thing. She'sgot some major issues. But she _wants_ to interact. That's amazing.

Folks, she looks better than I ever expected, but I could cry to seethat kind of trauma. I can't even imagine what would produce that kindof terror. She needs a lot of love. Anyone in the railroad who takesher, please be extra gentle and careful. It's so, so sad.

I'm glad she's got a better home.

Rose


----------



## Nicky Snow (Aug 17, 2005)

i watched Tank's story, and it really touched myheart. i'm soooo happy that her life is gonna be better. Good on yaRose and Gypsy! 

nicole


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 17, 2005)

The more I see ofthe Pals the more I love them! You two did good on this.I'm glad Tank will have a better life.

Raspberry


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 17, 2005)

She is beautiful lil gal. Poor Tank. I jsutdon't understand why people would do that crap. My heart breaks forevery animal that are neglet and abused in every way.


----------



## Zee (Aug 17, 2005)

:groupparty:Tank is sooooooooo beautiful !!!!!

From what you have been saying with her fear problems, that shouldstraighten out in no time with lots love, but you already know that.

I will be looking forward to hearing lots of Tank stories in the future.

~Zee


----------



## ariel (Aug 17, 2005)

Rose and Gypsy your Tank is lovely, and I'm sure now she isback with caring loving people her skittish behaviour will settle downand she will blossom and just be happy and ejoy being with you.

It's great to see her.


She really does owe her life to you 2.
I think you guys are fanbl**dytastic (g rated version) sorry is the Aussie in me you see.
But I do think that! You guys rock!:highfive:


----------



## m.e. (Aug 17, 2005)

:tears2:

What you ladies are doing for this rabbit is just amazing. Rose, Gypsy, and those of you helping with transport:

*You're the best*! :blueribbon:


----------



##  (Aug 17, 2005)

Rose What great Pictures ! 

In this one I can seeshe needs a few pounds put on ,If You notice where the base ofthe tail starts there is a dip , comingdown to where her heel is , evenin the posiiton sheis onit should be filledin not sunken as it is . But thats ok ,its workable . With the lesser weightthan she should wearit makes her Hip looked Pinched ,with tons of water and freefeeding her toemporarily will fill thosespots in nicely . 







I so love this one ! She looks like a Young Kit ,ready to take on that Flashy thingy lol. I love that she was interestedand curious enough to come forward andinvestigate . 

Poor Tank, Poor Rose! Everyone, as You can tell from photosTank is a Very large rabbit , ThePerson who was taking care of( and I use theterm with great animosity )her used toScruff Pick up this big girl ,would bring her out of a topopening hutch ., If you can imagine andvisualize , It would be thesame Effect as , If Someone were to grabyou by your hair and pick youup and over something , The pain and fear would beoverwhelming, as It is for her , her fearis justified . For her to react that way to just alight touch on her scruff and shoulders itis safe to assume when Picked up thisway she was either dropped ORthrown where she was wanted to be . 

Rose , Im thinking Her Scruff issue may be in factrelated to her refusing anyBuck put in with her andher non abilityor willingness to breed , Most Bucks will biteand grab a Doe by theScruff to hold on to copulate , NO doubtin her mind The Buck Is tryingto Pick her up . Poor Baby , 

As Rose has Statedanyone coming into direct contact withthis Beautiful Girl will haveto promise to handle with KidGloves , She will be ableto be let out f or exercise BUTnot Picked up to beremoved nor Put backinto her carrier , 

Everyone Will have to be ever vigulant toher stress factor , Rose hasmentionedThat when Tank waswith her before she had a Habitof lunging and Biting , its a stressinduced reaction and mustbe kept in mind. that ITcan happen , Even though it MAYNOT happen . 

After seeing the Pictures and Listeningto Rose on the Phone last nightThis Girl has come a very longway in trusting people , I so cantwait to get her Here with me . 

Rose she looks great , Thank You somuch for the Photo's Her conditionis much better than I could have hopedfor ! .


----------



## lyndsy (Aug 17, 2005)

YAY! I'm sooo happy for you guys!

She is a beautiful bunny that's for sure!

:love:


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Aug 17, 2005)

Poor baby. I am glad she has a good home now.

Cristy


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 17, 2005)

She's gorgeous, Rose and Gypsy. :inlove:






She's already coming around with approaching you. Baby Girlmust be so happy to be back in your company. I'm so happyshe's still alive, Rose! 

:hug:

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 17, 2005)

She's a big beautiful girl and I'm so happy she's coming to a good home. 

Gypsy, are you planning on breeding her or just spoiling her rotten (as she most definitely deserves)?

Laura


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 17, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> Rose , Im thinking Her Scruff issue may be in factrelated to her refusing anyBuck put in with her andher non abilityor willingness to breed , Most Bucks will biteand grab a Doe by theScruff to hold on to copulate , NO doubtin her mind The Buck Is tryingto Pick her up . Poor Baby ,




That's brilliant. I'll bet you're right. You know, Bunbun was REALLYgentle with her. She refused him first, but he kept on being sweet andshe finally took. He didn't bite.

The possible pregnancy complicates things. The breeder had left him in with Tank for a week. I'm not sure how long ago that was.

Seriously, gypsy, all the signs are there in bright daylight thismorning. Someone please tell me I'm imaginingthings!!!:shock:I'll try and get bulgy belly pics later whenI get home from work. Mom went out to theporch and said "herbelly doesn'tlook normal". I went out and said "my GOSH! ITDOESN'T!"The best we could do was fill the cage with hay--noroom for a nest box her size. Hasn't built one yet, but who knows whenshe would? No fur yet, anyway.

I'm hoping if she does, it's soon, because of shipping issues. I think it will be soon.

Rose


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 17, 2005)

Any idea how many litters she's already had,Rose? Gosh, I hopethe poor girlgetsabreak after this one! 

Laura


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 17, 2005)

:clap:I'm so glad shes back with you.Shes more beautiful than I remember. Bub really looks like hisMummy. I hope she isnt preganant at the moment and you gether weight back up.

Vickie


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 17, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> Anyidea how many litters she's already had, Rose? Gosh, Ihopethe poor girlgets abreak after thisone!
> 
> Laura


Only three: before I got her (she lost that one), and two with me.Hasn't been pregnant since, so that's not bad.She's a goodmother.

Rose


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 17, 2005)

*DaisyNBuster wrote:*


> :clap:I'm so glad shes back with you. Shes morebeautiful than I remember. Bub really looks like his Mummy. Ihope she isnt preganant at the moment and you get her weight back up.
> 
> Vickie




Bub DOES look like her! I didn't think so but now I do.

Rose


----------



##  (Aug 17, 2005)

LOL Laura for thetime being SPOILING her as shedeserves lol .

Definately Rose A pregnancy would muckwith shipping but we c an crossthat road when we get to it ,. IFwe get to it . 

I found something extremely interestingtoday while moving the Boys , from insideto the big hutch .

Palomino's unlike most other rabbits donot have the extra skin aroundtheir necks * (scruffs ) *Like otherbreeds of rabbit . as I waswalking and poking prodingand telling Elvis he was beinga good boy , I was pinching lightlyaround the scruff area and foundthat the Skin there is verytight and very close to themuscle , So I figure that to Scruff APalomino is the same thingas digging your fingersstraight into muscle to pick them up . Ialso made the observation thattheir whole Furr and skin is close tothe body , there is noextra skin , no folds ,no extra fat layer soto speak . I am going to haveto check George over andsee if it is more because they arebabies still or If it carriesover into their Senior years , I foundthis extremely interesting with havingMini Lops and hollands anda few other looser skinnedrabbits.,


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 17, 2005)

She is a beautiful girl! I'm so happy she is with Rose.

Gypsy: When she heads your way, if you need help from me, I promise tobe SOOOO gentle with that poor girl. She has had an awfultime, and there is no way I would make it worse.

Jen


----------



## pamnock (Aug 17, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> Palomino's unlike most other rabbits donot have the extra skin aroundtheir necks * (scruffs ) *Like otherbreeds of rabbit .




Commercial (meat) breeds (New Zealand, Cals, etc.)are raisedfor low fat and firm muscle. They generally have a flybackcoat that lies close to the body and very tight, firm skin.

Pam


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 17, 2005)

I can see where Bub gets his good looks from .She is a lovely girl, but I think she has a certain sadness about hereyes. No wonder, after all she has been through. I am so pleased thatthings are working out so well.

Jan


----------



##  (Aug 17, 2005)

I haventasked Rose for permission to copy thisinto the thread but I feel its importantthat everyone know the wholestory not just bits and picesthru different threads , These are from PersonalMessages we have been having . Its goingto say iot all , and more than one of yuwill be in tears before all issaid and done . Bear withme it isnt very glamerous.

******************************************************************

Gypsy, I just called and left a message with the breeder. *If*she's alive, and you're willing....let's make it happen. I warn you,she's pretty sad. Poor thing. But I do think she can improve, and shedeserves a better life. Hock sores are likely going to be an issue. Earmites may or may not be. Fleas, ditto. Generalhygienehabits--pretty bad. I can try, if she comes herefirst, but she is liable to take an arm off if touched. I think she cankeep herself cleaner if given the right environment. She's alsooverweight.

I don't know if it's rough handling or straight neglect, but she isterrified of being touched on head and flanks. In two months, she wouldcome up and stand on my chest, but fled at any touch.
Gypsy, I just called and left a message with the breeder. *If*she's alive, and you're willing....let's make it happen. I warn you,she's pretty sad. Poor thing. But I do think she can improve, and shedeserves a better life. Hock sores are likely going to be an issue. Earmites may or may not be. Fleas, ditto. Generalhygienehabits--pretty bad. I can try, if she comes herefirst, but she is liable to take an arm off if touched. I think she cankeep herself cleaner if given the right environment. She's alsooverweight.


If not her, would you like another from there, maybe a Bub brother? I'mhoping against hope...but the fatality rate is highthere.And if she hasn't given birth since, she may havebeen killed. Sometimes I think I don't even want to know...but if she'salive and there's a chance for a better life, I want to get her out ofthere. She's young, only about 2 or 3, and she has gorgeous babies. Arough mother, but doesn't harm or kill the babies if she likes herenvironment. Peace, quiet, and cleanness, and she raises great litters.But I am not real hopeful about her being alive. I think I'll alwaysfeelyucky about giving her back, but at least she had twogood months here.



Bles you, gypsy. If I can send her to you maybe I can get the image ofher sad face out of my mind. If she's dead....well, I guess she'sbetter off.

I just remembered. She has a mate. They seem pretty affectionate, andthey live together, but she won't raise a litter with him in the cage.Crazy set-up. Anyway, he's a gorgeous big buck, must top 10 lbs. Nearlyas big as she is.

My guess is she's afraid to be picked up because she's huge. Thebreeder hauls her out of a top-opening hutch by the scruff. That'sgotta hurt. The first day, she was pregnant by her mate and I didn'tknow, so no wonder she was snappy. She did come and beg when shesettled in, nearly knocked me over when she jumped up on my chest. Iraised two litters off of her with zero fatalities. And she'd killedher only other litter prior to that.

Oh yeah, she hada weird nose-bleed thing, but it doesn't seemto be anything dangerous. When it got hot, she'd start bleeding alittle. I think her blood vessels are real thin in her nose and she waspanting hard. It was an on and off thing in the months she was here,but didn't seem to bother her. Have you ever seen that?

Congrats on the hutch setup!! Very cool. I know what you mean about sterilizing. Been there, done that.


I'm gonna give the breeder a call again now. We'll see....crossing fingers.

Rose

He's willing, but said he wasn't sure ifTank was aroundstill. His wife took over the rabbit operation and she will call meback early next week. Said he'd charge about $10. I'll board her hereif necessary until arrangements can be made. Bub's brothers are alivebut one is running wild. He also has other Pals if you want.

He said they've lost a few last winter....if Tank's not one of them,we'll start the wheels turning. He also had a gorgeous little lynx doe.I didn't realize it at the time, but she must have been. She was a fairgold like yours. Unless she's just a super light golden?


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 17, 2005)

FABULOUS news!!! Glad to hear shes better off than originally thought...she'll flourish under the care of you 2!!


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 17, 2005)

What a surprise! I'm sure the kitswill do great with Rose. It seems like her rescue was meantto be. 

Holler when you're ready to transport. I can't wait to meet Tank.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks for posting the story, gypsy. No, it sure isn't pretty, but it's about to get better.

Rose


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 17, 2005)

I just read through this thread and have to say,thank you soooo much Rose and Gypsy for giving this girl a chance at agood life...you two are definitely angels! :hug:

And what a _gorgeous_ bunny she is....
:4hearts:


----------



##  (Aug 17, 2005)

Now Now BassetLuv , dontmake me rush to pound in myhorns to make it soyour right lol . besides pounding myhorns in gives me a headacheLMAO !,


----------



##  (Aug 17, 2005)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *gypsy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Palomino's unlike most other rabbits donot have the extra skin aroundtheir necks * (scruffs ) *Like otherbreeds of rabbit .
> ...


Pam I had realized they were acomercial Rabbit But I neverexpected the neck and body skin tobe so tight , I guessthat comes from having so many of thelooser skinned type rabbits ,It really took me by Surprise to say theleast , I also checked hteDArgents and Standard Chin I haveand they have the same type of skin ,very tight to the Bone .Honestly I am shocked anyone could even think of Picking these typesof Rabbits up by the Scruff .


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 17, 2005)

When I was young and raising rabbits, breeders TOLD us to do this. I still kick myself for believing it.

Rose


----------



##  (Aug 17, 2005)

Thats thepast Sweety , a placebest not dwelled in , We allknow better now . and thats allthat matters .


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 17, 2005)

I know....:?

Thanks.....

Rose


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 17, 2005)

You know, I so lovehandling Bub. Afterseeing Tank, it's such a difference. I pretend to strangle Bub all thetime--he doesn't care.I can touch him all over, I can runmy fingers around the soft down under his chin and behind his ears, Ican grab his scruff and shake him back and forth (the quickest way toget a certain boy wound up good!). I appreciate him so much more now.Gypsy, you're totally right about the tight skin. Izzy, a Hol, hasenough skin for any three rabbits, while Bub's is tight.

Rose


----------



##  (Aug 17, 2005)

I know i ran through moreemotions than I knew I had when I foundout how tight their skin wasand someone picking them up that way ,I do rememebr Angerrunning laps around my brainmany many times.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 17, 2005)

She's still shaking pretty bad when I even get close to her neck. I'm stroking her flanks and sides and she likes it.

Rose


----------



## Kricket (Aug 17, 2005)

B E A U T I F U L!!


----------



## Jenniblu (Aug 18, 2005)

:bigtears: PoorTank. She is such a beautiful rabbit - can't imagine whyanyone would treat her so bad.

Bub gets more of his looks from her and his perosnality fromBunbun. Keep us updated on how she does. I know sheis in great hands with you 2 - Rose and Gypsy.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 18, 2005)

Tank is developing attitude.She hasstarted shoving me. This is good!! She also comes to the front of thecage to smell me instead of hiding. She seems happy but uncomfortablypreggers.

Rose


----------



##  (Aug 18, 2005)

Poor Tankers ,being pregnant and the heatis enoughtomake anyone uncomfortable , poor baby ,

Im glad sheis showinga bit of tude just watch yourarms , we know what happened before . IM also glad sheis coming to you and nohiding all good signs !!!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah, I can now reach _right_ over her back!!! NO biting so far, and her nudging is cute because she's so bossy.

Oh, also, it's cooled off really nicely here. I've got nice fresh hay for her tomorrow.

Rose

P.S. she gets mad and flounces off when I touch her belly, but she doesn't have any fear issues there!


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL everytime i see you make a post on this I get excited thinking youre going to sayshe's having the babies!!


----------



##  (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL Rose it mostlikly tickles and she isnt intotickling tonight lol . tweak herapple dumplins for me .


----------



##  (Aug 19, 2005)

Do We have Babies Yet ? :waiting:


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 19, 2005)

NO!!! Grrrr, I'm like "hurry UP!":X

I'm in that stage where I'm starting to second guess if she's pregnant.Then I look at that belly. All I can say is, if she'snot--she needs major deworming! 

Seriously, we really don't _know_ when she's due. Like I said, shestarted acting funny around 27-28 days and didn't give birth til 35last time--and I wascounting days then, this time we have noclue when she conceived except that it was within the last month.

What else could it be? She's got a big bulgy belly and thin hips. And she's driving me crazy. Did I mention I HATE waiting???

Oh, and gypsy, I got CHINNED last night!! What a shock that was! Shenever has done that--if you think about it, she's never had anyone shewanted to claim.Tank is getting along very well, and is a lotof fun, all happy when I come by the cage and bringtreats.Babies or no, I think you'll have fun with her.

Rose

P.S. Do you realize these are Bunbun's grandbabies??


----------



##  (Aug 19, 2005)

yep Idid ad Isnt it something closerto Awsome than imgined?? 

Oh I am so glad she Claimed you !!!!!!! what ahuge leap for this wonderful Rabbit. I bet you were in 7th Heaven !!!! Iknow I would have been. 

Well I guess she willkindle when she is good and ready, lol she is going to make uswait and wait lol what a brat. I dont think its worms,Unless her Fur is brittle and yucky .that cant be contributed to lack ofquality feed .


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 19, 2005)

rabbitgirl wrote:


> Tank is developing attitude.?She has started shoving me. Thisis good!! She also comes to the front of the cage to smell me insteadof hiding.
> 
> Rose




:tears2: 

:rose: That is Beautiful. 

Tank's happiest times in her life have, no doubt, been with you. 

It didn't take long for her to reveal herself and love you when shefirst came to you; and the second time around, she chinned you in justabout a week? She knows you love her and she loves you dearly for it.

:sunshine:

-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 19, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> yep I did ad Isntit something closer to Awsome thanimgined??
> 
> Oh I am so glad she Claimed you !!!!!!! what ahuge leap for this wonderful Rabbit. I bet you were in 7th Heaven !!!! Iknow I would have been.
> 
> Well I guess she willkindle when she is good and ready, lol she is going to make uswait and wait lol what a brat. I dont think its worms,Unless her Fur is brittle and yucky .that cant be contributed to lack ofquality feed .




Yes, you're right....and her fur is not at all brittle, it's actually gorgeous. As opposed to Bub-man, who's in full molt.

I think Tank bounces back faster than any of us could have imagined.She's really relaxed and happy...should have seen her BEG this morning.She's in the porch, with people coming and going, and every time I comeout she heaves herself up to say hello. It's a lot ofwork!!!The chinning thing was AWESOME!! I can't believe shedid. Woke up, chinned me, flopped back down and went back to bed.

I'll be patient, really I will....my only worry is when is theconvention again? If I'm right and it's end of Oct., she can stay heretil Oct. 9. That will give us leeway with the babies.

Rose


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 19, 2005)

Gypsy, I am mad enough to spit. I swear, whatever we can do for her is NOT going to make up for the life she's had.

But first! The good news....

You know how she freaked when I brushed her shoulder? Well, today shelet me touch her everywhere. No flinching. Ears, neck, scruff,shoulders.She got to run in the porch, and she was pressedup against my knee smelling everything. She was so curious! She smushesup against the front of the cage when I go by...YOU try and resist thatkind of shameless begging!

So the bad news.....what I found when I touched hershoulder.She's got aweird bone protruding--itfeels like an old break, and a bad one. It's not painful now, she letme feel it and everything and didn't flinch.

Maybe I'm wrong. I hope I'm wrong. But I think that solves our mystery.How much do you want to bet someone picked her up by the scruff with abroken shoulder?



Rose


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh no, I hope it is not an old broke oranything. Try and get her to a vet to check it out. That way you can beprepaired for older age with arthritist.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 19, 2005)

When she gets to gypsy, she'll go to the vetstraight away. At this point I'm not going to risk the trauma whileshe's pregnant and settling in. She is happy now, anyway.

Rose


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 19, 2005)

I agree unless something has to be done rightaway. I would not want her to loose her bubs. I am just so happy thatyou are able to get Tank out of there. I am looking forward in hearingmore stories about her as her great new life goes on.


----------



##  (Aug 19, 2005)

So the bad news.....what I found when I touchedher shoulder.She's got aweird boneprotruding--it feels like an old break, and a bad one. It's not painfulnow, she let me feel it and everything and didn't flinch.

Maybe I'm wrong. I hope I'm wrong. But I think that solves our mystery.How much do you want to bet someone picked her up by the scruff with abroken shoulder?








ok now im angry again:

I hope actually it is an old break itwill actually be easier to fix. the bone will have calcium built uparound it making it easier to drill screws in to .and will create a better hold. which will be a good thing . artheritiswill be minimized with a surgical repair If andwhen xrays demand it . 

Rose : can you tell if she canmove easily on the leg or not ,If you get a chance and she isnt tooexhausted have her hop around the porch for a few minutesand see how much pressure she can afford on it. the more the better and theless likely it will needimediate repair , Repair will be neededeventually but I would like to hold oiffuntil I can get her here and tomy vet for xrays and evaluation .


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 19, 2005)

She can dig and walk easily. Doesn't appear tobe in pain. I don't know what it is if it's not an old break, unlessjust a calcium deposit?? But it's not the right shape. 

It will be interesting to see what your vet thinks. Can you believe she let me touch that???:shock:

You know that soft down behind the ears, the most vulnerable spot? Iwent all over that and she was fine. What a forgiving nature.

Rose


----------



##  (Aug 19, 2005)

Poor Tank! My heart goes out to her. Ihave such a soft spot in my heart for animals. I am justready to cry. I am so glad she is in a better place with youall! 

I check the forum constantly to see if there are any updates!


----------



##  (Aug 19, 2005)

:yes::tears2:what a sweetheart she is . so hard to imaginehow she can be so trusting and lovingafter all the poor girl has been thru . I am so glad you wentand got her a day early , Im just thrilled sheis so outgoing with you . Thisis so much more than we coudhave dared hope for . 

As for a calcium deposit it cangrow anywhere , usually on a bone if there was aprevious break , Calcium will also growand build up in tissue , muscle ,and tendons , if they are tornor torn free of the bone , Which couldwell be the case, whereasyou feel its misshapen ,

The clinical thought behindcalcium build up is , the body mistakestorn tendons muscles and ligaments as a bone breakrushing extra calcium in tomend the break , uponnot finding any bone to adhear toit lays at the site of theinjury and continues to build up untillthe body tells it toshut down . There it hardensinto a solid mass , asit would if it was adheared to bone .This calcium build up was explained to melong ago when they removed Calciumfrom under my knee cap , that was creating aproblem with my leg bendingand giving out on me , Things andthoughts on it have changed much over the years. maybe they have found adiffernt cause for the build up .


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 19, 2005)

It's kind of pointy and sharp...Bunbun had oneon his thigh for unknown reasons, but it was round and close to thebone, and wasn't from trauma. This feels similar hardness, but oddshape. Mom and I both thought "break". Definitely bone, not tumor oranything.

Poor thing. I don't think I want to know when and how that one happened.

Rose


----------



##  (Aug 19, 2005)

I will know morewhen I lay hands on her Rose , there islittle difference between bone and calcium deposit, they feel very close to thesame . 

Your right though I dont want toknoweither plane tickets arenot cheap right now due tothe price of Fuel.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 19, 2005)

you planning on coming out here and smacking someone???

btw, Tank's mad at me.She was sleeping and I went andtickled her ears and tail with a piece of hay. She hauled herself upand started throwing hay around and glaring at me. hehehe 

I just wanted pictures!!! Butall was forgiven when I gave a chunk of bread.

Her hips are filling out quickly. These Pals gain and lose so fast!!Her hips didn't look at all pinched when I had her before, in fact shehad really large full hips.

There are times when I think she's not pregnant, then she turns aroundand I see that bigbelly sticking out on both sides.

Oh, this is funny. I was watching Tank breathe--shallow, fast, andregular--and then my pregnant friend came over and she does the exactsame thing (about twice as fast as I breathe)!!!I guessgetting your lungs squished feels the same whether rabbit or human.lololol

Rose


----------



##  (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL yep see what no one tells ya when your pregnant is :::: 

the baby has feet the size of Ostrichfeet while in the womb ,theypush on the bladder , they pushuponthe lungs , theyshut down the stomach soyou can have the joyof heart burn , Then Just before the baby isborn the feet shrink back to normal sizebaby feet , Leaving the New Motherswith the uneasyfeeling that they imagined the wholething .


----------



##  (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for the memories! I just had a flashback of what a kick to the bladderfeels like when you're pregnant!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 19, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> LOL yep see what no onetells ya when your pregnant is ::::
> 
> the baby has feet the size of Ostrichfeet while in the womb ,theypush on the bladder , they pushuponthe lungs , theyshut down the stomach soyou can have the joyof heart burn , Then Just before the baby isborn the feet shrink back to normal sizebaby feet , Leaving the New Motherswith the uneasyfeeling that they imagined the wholething .




Well, then, how about 40 ostrich feet???:shockoor Tank!!

Rose


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 19, 2005)

could it possibly justbe a bone spur?if thats the case...they are easily removed under minimalanesthetic....if shes letting you touch it ...it cant be that grim!! poor Tank............Rose she knows you mean her no harm ...animals pick up onthat stuff immediately.....i bet Tank feels so relieved ...this isprobably the first time shes been able to relax and have her gaurd downin ages!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 19, 2005)

It could very well be a spur--but the questionis, what caused it? It's apparently some old injury, as gypsysaid.....whatever it is, it's healed now at least. It's just bad thatsomething happened in the past to make her so afraid of people touchingthat spot. It was a minor miracle that I got a look at it.

I'm glad gypsy's going to have her vet look her over. 

Rose


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 19, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote:*


> It could very well be a spur--but the question is, whatcaused it? It's apparently some old injury, as gypsy said.....whateverit is, it's healed now at least. It's just bad that something happenedin the past to make her so afraid of people touching that spot. It wasa minor miracle that I got a look at it.
> 
> I'm glad gypsy's going to have her vet look her over.
> 
> Rose



anything can cause a spur ...she may have been handled a lil too roughand chipped the bone and while repairing the body just didnt know whento stop ... that could be b/c of a poor diet too much/not enoughcalcium really messes with bone degradation/regenaration ...wont boreyou with all the science geek parts of it lol


-------------

o yea ... and once looked at by the vet .. if its nothing serious andnot causing her any pain they just may leave it be........i dont thinkyou are planning on showing her right? so if its non threatening andnot causing her any pain surgery on it may be unecessary


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 19, 2005)

lol....do you have science geek background??That's cool! The only real reason it concerns me is thatshe reacted *so* strongly to being touched in the shoulder area,making me think there was history there....then I found that spurthingy and put two and two together and figured there was some painfulhistory that she remembers.

anyway, it's great that she's now allowing me to enter her "bubble" of space, because it means she's improving a lot.

Rose


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 19, 2005)

lol ya.....100% science geek here ....i graduatein January ...so i hope to havea job for Merck around thesame time (my b/fs cousin is one of their Human resources managers sothats a HUGE plus for me)...

...based on the fact shes letting you touch her there now, i would sayher initially not letting you touch her was more of a behavioral thing.guilty by association type thing. she used to having pain associatedwhen someone touched that area........but with her recognizing you meanher no harm it okay for her now. Most likely she remembers you frombefore thus associating you with good things.....animals dontforget....sometimes i think they have better memories than us lol


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey Rabbitgirl I posted this pic on your save the pals thread


----------



##  (Aug 19, 2005)

OH Angel That isbeautiful , no awsome , no beautifulya Both !!!!! I love it and Iknow Rose will too !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



##  (Aug 19, 2005)

I was going to post this inMy Thread but Decided to post it hereinstead , It gives avery good idea how tolerantPals really are lol . PoorGeorge he must have thought I had lost my mind !Finally he decided to join in on the fun .



In This Corner weighing in at just over10 pounds, all the way from Vaills BunnyFarm """""" Gorgeous George """""""""

Andin this Corner weighing in at more than shewould ever admit to , Allthe way fromCrazy City New Hampshire , """""" TheCrazy Woman with a Camera """""""

Tonights Pictures IncludeGeorge totally disgusted andGeorge deciding what great fun, Ladies and GentleMen Letsssssssss getready to Rimbbbbbblleeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!.

The crazy lady gets in thefirst round gets George in a head lockand throws the Flower Leiaround his neck , George is laying there Stunned , 






in the second round Just as thecrazy lady was getting ready toreadjustthe Lei George makes his Move, Just narrowly Missingescaping out the door . 






This Wrestling match brought toyou by the husband standingacrossed the room laughing his headoff at 2 crazy carbon unitsacting foolish .


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 19, 2005)

Hehe, poor George...I'm sure he thinks you've finally gone over the edge!


----------



##  (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL, He is LuckyCassi wanted to put the part that makes ahead band on him too LOL , I saidno he had had enoughembarassment for one night .


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 19, 2005)

awww poor Georgie!! How are you gonna stud him out to all those pretty girls if youre makin him look like one !


----------



##  (Aug 19, 2005)

Freddy's Mom ittakes a real Studly Man towear Baby Blue flowers!!!!!:laugh:Besides some ofus Ladies like a Man with aFeminin side .


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 19, 2005)

Your welcome. It's for both of yunz.


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 19, 2005)

SPM, what program are you doing those in? Some of those are really neat...


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 19, 2005)

Regular Paint program that comes with your pc. It is called Paint.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 19, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> Freddy's Mom it takesa real Studly Man towear Baby Blue flowers!!!!!:laugh:Besides some ofus Ladies like a Man with aFeminin side .


lol Gypsy he can be one ofthose fashonista New York city boys!!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 19, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> Hey Rabbitgirl I posted this pic on your save the pals thread





> SOCOOL!!!!! Thank you!!!





> Rose


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 19, 2005)

You are welcome. I thought of that since you are helping Tank out with Gypsy.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 19, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> lol ya.....100% science geek here ....i graduate in January...so i hope to havea job for Merck around the same time (myb/fs cousin is one of their Human resources managers so thats a HUGEplus for me)...
> 
> ...based on the fact shes letting you touch her there now, i would sayher initially not letting you touch her was more of a behavioral thing.guilty by association type thing. she used to having pain associatedwhen someone touched that area........but with her recognizing you meanher no harm it okay for her now. Most likely she remembers you frombefore thus associating you with good things.....animals dontforget....sometimes i think they have better memories than us lol


I can't wait til you meet your baby.

Thanks for the insight!

Rose


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 19, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> I was going to post this in MyThread but Decided to post it here instead ,It gives a very goodidea how tolerant Pals reallyare lol . Poor George he must havethought I had lost my mind ! Finally he decided tojoin in on the fun .




Gypsy, you are crazy.*whispers you should see what I do to Bub*

Rose


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 20, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote:*


> *FreddysMom wrote:*





> lol ya.....100% science geek here ....i graduate inJanuary ...so i hope to havea job for Merck around the sametime (my b/fs cousin is one of their Human resources managers so thatsa HUGE plus for me)...
> 
> ...based on the fact shes letting you touch her there now, i would sayher initially not letting you touch her was more of a behavioral thing.guilty by association type thing. she used to having pain associatedwhen someone touched that area........but with her recognizing you meanher no harm it okay for her now. Most likely she remembers you frombefore thus associating you with good things.....animals dontforget....sometimes i think they have better memories than us lol





> I can't wait til you meet your baby.
> 
> Thanks for the insight!
> 
> Rose


I cant wait either ... I am SO SOSOSOSOSO excited


----------



##  (Aug 20, 2005)

OK FreddysMom:you really need to show someexcitement here you are just way too laid backabout all this :laugh:


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 20, 2005)

:rofl:lol Gypsy, you kill me!!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 21, 2005)

Folks, I just wanted to tell a story about Tankso you all can appreciate how wonderful this is. You know, I'vedescribed how she acted when she got here: shaking and gasping, archedagainst the wall when touched, the most awful fear reaction. She hid inthe back of the cage, wide-eyed.

Now, when I come out, this lady is smashed up against the FRONT of thecage, nose through the bars, feet in the water dish. She is the mostshameless beggar. She can be touched from head to toe, although shegets impatient at too much belly poking and too little petting, andflounces off. Tank loves full body massages and head scratches. LikeBub, she likes full-body contact and when she's out, she's wiggling allaround my knees while exploring. She likes some part of her bodytouching me when she's out.

And what a sunny personality! She's bright and happy and _funny,_bit a hole in my water jug when I took too long pouring, and likes tosupervise a little too much. Bump push SHOVE drag throw! And today sheopened her mouth right in front of my finger and held it there whilelooking at me, like "I coooould...."I never thought she'dturn out such a crazy little nut. Very affectionate, likes activity andpeople talking to her, and overall way more well-adjusted than I everexpected.

Isn't that awesome??

Rose


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 21, 2005)

That is just wonderful, Rose. Thisstory makes me feel so good. I'm so happy for Tank and I cantell she's bringing you as much joy as you are to her. It'samazing how far she's come in such a short time.

Laura


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 21, 2005)

Since Tuesday night, total turnaround.

I imagine she might regress somewhat with the upheaval of travel, butshe'll bounce back. She's a tough cookie!! I have a lot of respect forher adaptability. She's really enjoying life right now, and I'menjoying _her_.

Rose


----------



##  (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh Rose this is gettingbetter and better , She has really warmedup and I am so pleased , 

Please think before you answer again ,I know yoursituation , ANd i know how much you LoveHer , Just remember I am giving you theopertunity to keep her there withyou IF you really want to. Not that I dont want hercause I do , BUt If you want tokeep her there its perfectlyfine . I want You to know theoption is available . 

Are there any more signs of pregnancy ,or has she given upteasing us . Little stinker .


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 21, 2005)

I really appreciate that. I know you want her,so it means a lot. I just can't, though. She loves me and I love her,but I will have to be content to just be a good halfway point for herand any possible little critters.

Teasing us? I don't know!!! That belly is really something. Normal, I don't know. You saw it on the pics, you know what I mean.

We'll see!

Rose


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 21, 2005)

Insight on the shoulder injury--talked to thebreeder's wife, who does a much better job....she said Tank's a cleverone and has leaped out of her cage several times. So that could bewhere it happened.

Also, she really couldn't remember when she was last with a buck--couldbe as little as 2 1/2 wks ago! she said that pregnant women sometimesget a burst of energy before they deliver, and that could be what I'mseeing. She said her belly isn't normally bulgy, so......hmmmm.....

Rose


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 21, 2005)

ahhhhhhhhhhh......the mystery of Tank !


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 23, 2005)

Due to familycomplaints about "stinkyTankie", she's been relocated from the porch to the side of thehouse.So here are Tank pics in her new digs. She was beinga snot and ignoring me (buried her head in the hay like a littleostrich and fell asleep), but you can still see how tolerant she hasbecome!

Oooooo...gimme!






Stop teasing!






Mum






Golden boy






Dewlappie!!






Sleepy Tank 






Big belly!!! (stop wid da flashies, woman!:X)






Look where I'm touching, gypsy!!






Chillin'






Rose


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 23, 2005)

Her belly really does look big. I'mstill hoping for babies! I'm so glad she has settledin. That poor girl, all she needed was some TLC.

Jen


----------



##  (Aug 23, 2005)

This is just soawsome look at the difference in hereyes from the day you brought her home totoday! She never ceases to amaze me withhow gentle wshe has become , nothing likethe Tank Of Old !!! I am so pleased.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 23, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> Her belly really does look big. I'm still hopingfor babies! I'm so glad she has settled in. Thatpoor girl, all she needed was some TLC.
> 
> Jen




Keep hoping. I think we miscalculated the due date, that's all.This happened last summer too.

Rose


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 23, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> This is just soawsome look at the difference in hereyes from the day you brought her home totoday! She never ceases to amaze me withhow gentle wshe has become , nothing likethe Tank Of Old !!! I am so pleased.




Yes, the eyes are where it shows, bless her. Gentle? I'd saypushy!And she is super lazy. Of course, if _I _waslugging aroundthat much baby belly.....hoping she "pops"soon, as my brother would say.

She likes to flop when I scratch her back. Oh, by the way, that tailtrick doesn't work on Tank. It's almost always cockeyedanyway.So who knows!

Rose


----------



##  (Aug 23, 2005)

What a Stinker sheis . I have to wonder if sheisnt Part Dutch somewhere along theline LOL , those are the only ones I have neverseen that trick work on . 

I am so glad she is floppingfor a back scratch , thattruely means she is happy andcontent . I couldnt have hopedfor everything to go this well .


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 23, 2005)

the back scratchie is what gets the purrs!

Rose


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm so glad she has settled in. Shelooks so good now, so relaxed. You know, I bet even if shehad been due earlier, she might have waited until she wascomfy. They can wait and wait if they aren't settled.

Jen


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 24, 2005)

Look at how relaxed she is. It's just so heart warming to see her looking so content

Jan


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 24, 2005)

And you should have seen her the night I got kisses and purrs!

Rose


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 24, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> I'm so glad she has settled in. She looks so goodnow, so relaxed. You know, I bet even if she had been dueearlier, she might have waited until she was comfy. They canwait and wait if they aren't settled.
> 
> Jen




Oh, she is waiting and waiting.But I don't trust thebreeder's estimate--by her behavior she could be as little as 24 daysalong.

Rose


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Aug 24, 2005)

Rabbitgirl, when you feel her belly, can youfeel the babies moving and kicking? I have found that I canfeel the babies kick and move when they are within 1 week of their duedate. This may help you determine about when she is due.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 24, 2005)

You know, I have tried that on all the littersI've had--not a huge number, but still!--and I have NEVER felt a babykick, even if the doe delivered the next day. I think I'm either ineptor cursed.

Besides, after about two seconds, Tank says "Nuff wid da poking,woman!" and flounces off in a huff.I would LOVE to feelkicking babies. Hey, I can't even feel them on human women!! I must becursed. lol

Rose


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 24, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> What a Stinker she is. I have to wonder if she isntPart Dutch somewhere along the line LOL ,those are the only ones I have never seen thattrick work on .




lolololol

gypsy, the tail trick works on BUB!!:shock:

Guess the Pals are weird! hehe

Rose


----------



## m.e. (Aug 24, 2005)

*Starlight Rabbitry wrote:*


> I have found that I can feel the babies kick and move whenthey are within 1 week of their due date. This may help youdetermine about when she is due.


We found our cat, Scully, a week beforeshe delivered her litter. Not only could we feel those little buggerskicking and squirming, we could _see_ little legs and headsbulging through her sides :shock: It looked like something out of analien movie!

That poor cat was so miserable, and I can't say I blamed her for it 

I hope Tank gives us some little Tanklets *real *soon! :waiting:

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 24, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote:*


> *gypsy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Whata Stinker she is . I have towonder if she isnt PartDutch somewhere along the line LOL , those are theonly ones I have never seen that trickwork on .
> ...


Speaking of the Bub ... how has he reacted since shes been there? or havent they met?


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh, they haven't met. Haven't even smelled eachother on my clothes, since Tank's more or less quarantined. She looksreally healthy so I'm not worried, but still....

Besides, his little hormones are too wild to try that one.

Rose


----------



##  (Aug 24, 2005)

******I hope Tankgives us some little Tanklets *real *soon!:waiting:***********

Tanklets!!!!!!!!!!!!:laugh::rofl:OMG Thats too FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 24, 2005)

Panzer and Sherman.I'm going to look up girlie tank names.

Rose


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 24, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote: *


> I'm going to look up *girlie tank* names.




That's probably the only time any of us have ever seen those two words in the same sentence!




Isn't there a liquor called Tanqueray or something like that?

What about Tankina or Tanquette?

Laura


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 24, 2005)

*Laura wrote:*


> *rabbitgirl wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm goingto look up *girlie tank* names.
> ...




Ariete and Semovente (Italy)

Ontos, Howitzer, Stuart, Sherman, Patton, Grant, Bradley(USA)

Panzer (Germany)

Hope there are more boys!

Rose


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 24, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote:*


> *Laura wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *rabbitgirl wrote: *
> ...


Ariete is an AWESOME girl's name!!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 24, 2005)

My personal favorite.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 26, 2005)

See the happy Tankie....


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 26, 2005)

(by the position on the ears and the tightlyclenched leaf in mouth) "I know you're therre and it's ...Mine, Mine,Mine..You CANT have it!! " 






She looks HUGE ...come on Tank girlie quit holdin out on us!!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 26, 2005)

Do you think she looks huge? I was thinking she looks smaller. She's messing with my mind and driving me crazy.:?

That leaf pic reminded me of a dog with a bone.

Rose


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 26, 2005)

I def think she looks big....look at that buldge in the back .. lol it looks like a lil baby just hanging off the side of her!!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh Rose I am so happy you rescued her. She's so beautiful! It's great to see more Tank pictures.

Vickie


----------



## m.e. (Aug 26, 2005)

:inlove:

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



##  (Aug 26, 2005)

LOL Rose this one lookslike she is saying , rememberwhen I said I could ifI really wanted too lol 







I do believe she means buisness in this picture lol .


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 26, 2005)

I think that's the cutest Tank pic I have. I love her look.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 27, 2005)

She is one beautiful girl!

She looks so content, comfortable and happy, Rose. Bless her heart.From here on in, she'll be in a loving home. Definitely an excellentpicture of her!

Please, Ma'am, can we have s'more??

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Aug 27, 2005)

:waiting::dunno:still waiting here Tankers !


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 27, 2005)

Yeah! How 'bout a maternity ward report!!:colors:


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 27, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Please, Ma'am, can we have s'more??
> 
> -Carolyn





Your wish is my command!

The queen











Wotcha got?






Oooooo






Pretty Tankie






Basketball






Possibly the most endearing thing about Tank is her weakness for backscratchies. It conks her out within seconds, and makes all her hairsstand up on her back end. Her eyelids get lower with each scratch, andyou have to dig a bit to get through the fur. She loves it.

Rose

P.S. she's STILL holding out on us!! I was wayyyy off on my first guess. Should have known, since this happened last summer.


----------



## m.e. (Aug 27, 2005)

Lookit' that *tongue*!








~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## m.e. (Aug 27, 2005)

Tank, some of us are getting _really_ impatient here!

:waiting:

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll be darned!!! I never noticed the tongue!!:shock:


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 27, 2005)

*m.e. wrote: *


> Tank, some of us are getting _really_ impatient here!
> 
> :waiting:
> 
> ~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~




You should be me.


----------



##  (Aug 27, 2005)

good grief I hadto double take I thought that was MY ( underlinethat word MY ) Bubbers !!!! **** girl!she is looking soooooooooo much better!!!! what ever your doing keep it up !!!!!

You know I just noticedsomething and maybe its just me, It looks like to me anyways that theGoldens have a more rounded facewhere the Lynx have a sharper moredefined face . I was justcomparing Tank and Georgespictures and there is a bigdifference to the look of the face ? , Is it justme or is it noticable to everyone else ?


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 27, 2005)

What a lil sweetie! (well, not so "lil"..) Gladshe's doing so well....do your buns eat alot of those kinds of leaves,some sort of maple tree? I have those outfront and have been a lilnervous of letting them have them...they are ok?


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 27, 2005)

:elvis:

You Rock for posting new pictures of our expectant momma, Rose.

She just gets more beautiful. :inlove: The closeup pictures of her aregorgeous. Love the first shot of the second series of pictures. Shelooks so beautiful. 

Thank you. :hug:

-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 27, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> good grief I had to doubletake I thought that was MY ( underline that word MY) Bubbers !!!! **** girl! she is lookingsoooooooooo much better !!!! what ever yourdoing keep it up !!!!!
> 
> You know I just noticedsomething and maybe its just me, It looks like to me anyways that theGoldens have a more rounded facewhere the Lynx have a sharper moredefined face . I was justcomparing Tank and Georgespictures and there is a bigdifference to the look of the face ? , Is it justme or is it noticable to everyone else ?


lol, gypsy, Bub's dewlappie isn't that big.

Your babies do seem to have sharper faces, and the goldens I've seenare all pretty round, like Bubber. Wonder what will happen when youcross lynx and golden?

I'm wondering what's up with these babies. It's been about two weekssince she came here. When she came, her nipples were tiny. Now they arehuge. She was certainly showing early. But I seem to remember that fromlast year too, at about2 or sowks....I hope a)she's not fooling us all somehow--which seems totally impossible--andb)that everything's ok. She seems fine! This whole business of thebreeder not knowing the due date is crazy.:?If I rememberright, last year we thought she was going to pop weeks before sheactually gave birth. I was shocked because Izzy never showed at all.

PGG, any type of maple is fine as far as I know. I feed them all amurand sugar maple, have never tried silver maple. But I can vouch forthose two at least.

Rose


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 27, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> You Rock for posting new pictures of our expectant momma, Rose.
> 
> She just gets more beautiful. :inlove: The closeup pictures of her aregorgeous. Love the first shot of the second series of pictures. Shelooks so beautiful.
> 
> ...




You're welcome! I love watching the change in her attitudeinpictures. Unlike her son, who _never_ sits still, Tank is actuallyphotographable.She moveslike an ocean liner. 

Rose


----------



##  (Aug 28, 2005)

Rose : I wont be crossingthe Lynx and Golden untill IknowIF there is a Lynxing gene Presentin Tank, Im thinking theres no LynxingGene , from what I have beenreading , and have been told ByOther Breeders of Goldens The onlyway A Golden Gets the Lynx Geneis if it is purposly introduced . And as FreddydMomstated earlier Its just not done ,. Betterto keep the Goldens Golden and the LynxLynx. I have a Golden Buck ( sr ) and a GoldenDoe (8 weeks ) Coming sometimesthis week . so I will Have BothVarieties but off site . Andwill work with Them that way .


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 28, 2005)

Gypsy: I've been reading too and I agree thatit's better to keep the 2 colors separate. I'm going to belooking for a Lynx buck to go with the doe I'm getting from you and aGolden doe to go with the buck from Tank. That way, I toowill have both colors. I'm really excited. I haveto join the Pal Co-Breeders Assoc and get that book!!

Jen


----------



##  (Aug 28, 2005)

LOL Jen I know what youmean I have been skimpingpennies to get registered lol .I picked up my 2 Golden Babies today they are justthe most adorable ( shhhhhhhh dont tellGeorge this , he will feel slighted ) lol. both are 8 weeks come from differentmothers but havetoo much of thesame Liniage, It looks from the papers that theyhave been extensivelyLine Bred, and I wont do that,, I will wait forNew Blood and introduce it then . I willget Pictures tomorrow so Youcan see the new kids. they are adorable , and I was rightthere is a vast difference in the facesof the Lynx and Goldens . 

Lynx are more narrow through the eyes andforhead with the nose peakingwhere as the Goldens havewide eye set and a broader forheadand rounder faces . There forcrossing them over would give areally weird looking face I bet.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 29, 2005)

That makes sense. Wow, didn't realize just HOWthe different face types could mess with the "look" you're going for ineach color.

Tank's doing fine, no babies though. Unless I'mhallucinating, I felt Panzer squiggling today. It was ahard head-like lump and it floated away from my fingers several times.If she's not having babies all I can say is that's one weird feelingthing.

I'm waitin' for those golden baby pics!!!

Rose

P.S. gypsy, Bub is _growing_. His ears are much longer than in myavatar, and are falling at the tips. So be warned, Tank may carryFlemish somewhere! I thoughtBub was done, but, ala Flemmy, hejust keeps going....


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 29, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote:*


> That makes sense. Wow, didn't realize just HOW the differentface types could mess with the "look" you're going for in each color.
> 
> Tank's doing fine, no babies though. *Unless I'mhallucinating, I felt Panzer squiggling today. It was ahard head-like lump and it floated away from my fingers severaltimes.* If she's not having babies all I can say is that's one weirdfeeling thing.
> 
> ...


oooooo!! you are SO SO SO bad teasing me like thatRose!! 

yea...of the reading I have done, the only similarity between the twoare the size, arch of the back and bone mass...otherwise youcould swear they are two different breeds with their ownstandards!...maybe that is where it is eventually going to go? 

heres something from that book I have about picking the picks of the litter based on color. (sorry its a lil long)

*GOLDENS-noted golds "hold" their coats longer*

7-10days

all young are even gold color

10 -12/14 days

Golds will be lighter in color one-half way up the sides, over flanksand some around the facial area. with a richer gold over head, neck andto the tail.

14 weeks-16 weeks

color will begin to even out

16weeks - 6months

lighter streak over upper flank will start to dissapear

*LYNX*

0-7days

young will be a silvery/lilac coloring

7days - 12 weeks

lilac babies will now look a creamy beige

12 weeks - 4 months

Young already have the adult Lynx color present on certain parts oftheir bodies; inspect them. Look at the cheeks, ears and top of tail.If they all match and are a good medium color, you will have auniformed Lynx when matured.

4 1/2 - 6 months

Some yound will have scattered "white" hairs throughout their bodies.these so-called "white" hairs are actually light silver hairs. If allyour yound have the coloration on the top of their ears, top of tailsand cheeks; but have those scattered"white"hairs--do NOT meat these-- -- these will be your best coloredLynx when fully developed. Some Lynx at this time of development neverget scattered silver hairs; instead they have blotches or patches ofdarker lynx color. Some Lynx take as long as 9 months before theymature into a uniform color.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 29, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote: *


> P.S. gypsy, Bub is _growing_. His ears are much longer than in myavatar, and are falling at the tips. So be warned, Tank may carryFlemish somewhere! I thoughtBub was done, but, ala Flemmy, hejust keeps going....


If he is going through a growth spurt, is it a possibility thatthe development of his cartilage just has to catch up and become moresupportive? How old is Bub BTW?


----------



##  (Aug 29, 2005)

Thnaks for the Info FreddysMOM , awsome and something Iwouldnt have known !!!! Thank You so much, I was wondering about the color changes my Lynxwere going thru and this explains it perfectly 

Rose , he may not be done growingas yet He a year old? I cantrememebr when he was born , somedont stop untill almost 18 months old.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 29, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> Rose , he may not be donegrowing as yet He a yearold? I cant rememebr when he was born ,some dont stop untill almost 18 monthsold.


Let's see, he was born last June, the 12th I think. He hasn't grown formonths, though, and then suddenlyI had the sneaking suspicionthat his ears were longer. Now it's more than asuspicion.It's not hot at all, so I can't blame theweather. He's also turned lanky all of a sudden.

Oh, btw gypsy, I felt Tank's hips today and she is almost up to lastsummer's weight. She feels really good in the back and hipsand is looking rounder.

Rose


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 29, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> oooooo!! you are SO SO SO bad teasing me like thatRose!!




lolololol

more teasing....I found the little squirt again, and the wait shouldn'tbe much longer. At first I thought, ok, it's my imagination--but Ifound the lump and kept my fingers still. Blooooooorp! Panzer keptfloating by. Seemed to be getting irritated as at one point "he" wasactually PUSHING against my fingers. It feels SO weird.Tankwas feeding her fat face, so she didn't care.

Rose


----------



##  (Aug 29, 2005)

:jumpforjoy: cantwait cant wait squeeze thatMomma Tank into kindle lmao !!!!!!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 29, 2005)

Ever seen a thumbprint cookie??? That's what Panzer is gonna look like! :shock:

Raspberry


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 29, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Ever seen a thumbprintcookie??? That's what Panzer is gonna look like! :shock:
> 
> Raspberry


Ya got that right Razz. lol :highfive:


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 30, 2005)

any news on Tank?


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 30, 2005)

the orange diva is taking her own sweet time.


----------



## mambo101 (Aug 31, 2005)

WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLL?????????????????????????


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 31, 2005)

nope. But the walnut is a golf ball now!!!


----------



##  (Aug 31, 2005)

Cool Gettingcloser Rose"" Just pray it isnt a BasketBall by kindle time LOL


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm telling you....

It's an ALIEN!!! 





(with a thumbprint on it's head)


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 31, 2005)

Lol @ Raspberry .

C'mon Tankie girl. This is getting so frustrating!!!!! 

Jan


----------



##  (Aug 31, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I'm telling you....
> 
> It's an ALIEN!!!
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 31, 2005)

Alright Tank! I'm losing patiencehere. Where are those babies?!?!?! I need some goodnews right now.

Jen


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 1, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> I'm telling you....
> 
> It's an ALIEN!!!
> 
> ...




LOLOLOLOLOL

I know, I know......


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 5, 2005)

A mucho miserable Tank says to tell you all:

"I can't breathe deep, my belly is the size of a basketball, I have abig lump on my neck, I've _totally_ lost my figure--and what do Iget to look forward to? Being chased by a ravenous herd of babypiranhas, no sleep, having to defend each treat....I think all you whowant my babies ought to suffer too, so I'm making you WAIT!! (Besides,when they are IN the belly, they can't chase me.....)"



Wish I had a camera to capture the look on her face right now. Her legsare stuck out behind, her belly is a monster puddle on both sides, andher eyes are half closed. Icey bottle is her bestest buddy.

But the good news--new mansion for Tankie tonight!

Rose


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 5, 2005)

poor Tank,

i am really excited for her to give birth, and she is in my prayers for a safe delivery.

i soooo wish i could have a little baby Tank. But i am too far away i think, .

Nicole.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 5, 2005)

Totally miserable critter. Hopes she POPS soon!!!!






















Rose


P.S. gypsy, do you see what I mean about healthy fur? And I just lovethat look of patient resignation.She's eating less butgetting bigger. We've got some hot days here...but she's really fillingout well in the hips anyway.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 5, 2005)

Oh, look at the poor thing! It's noteven that hot here. It's barely over 80! I hope shepops those little buggers out soon!


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 5, 2005)

Poor girl, she looks just exhausted and like she's saying...PLEASE someone give me some relief!


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 5, 2005)

Poor Tank. She looks just miserable. Hopefully those evil babies come out soon. 

Jen


----------



##  (Sep 5, 2005)

*Hey Rose :
she sure looks miserable lol poor baby , ! 
I was looking at pictures of herDwelie and I am notseeing what you are talking about with alump ? . I am seeing a hugedewlap going on but itall looks normal and healthy to me ,Is the lump something you areable to see or can you feelit and if feel it howdeeply can you feel it go . 
I would ask to have you pick up herhead and snap apicture but she has the look of " Im mad enoughto chew nails and spit outthumbtacks so I wouldnt advisethat lol . 
Can you give me a better idea ofwhats actually going onwith her Dewlap ? Im justnot seeing a problem other thanher Dewlie is getting bigger asshe gets closer to kindle . 
*


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 5, 2005)

gypsy, you can't see the lump unless you lookdead on in her face. It's a big roundish thing on her neck.....moredetails are harder because of the "mad enough to spit nails" attitude.It seems to be in the right location for her thyroid as far as Iknow....and the description fits. That dewlap is a monster, and growingdaily. Her skin is so loose you probably couldn't see much anyway there.

BTW she's happy as a clam in her new mansion. Pics tomorrow.She looks much much more comfy.

Rose


----------



##  (Sep 5, 2005)

awwwwww I am glad she like her new condo lol !! 
Poor Tank all this and alumpy too , poor girl ,No worries we will getit checked when shegets here unless something major developes beforehand then we will dealwith it from there . Blow herkisses for me ! Just be sure topull back your hand fast enough toavoid the nip .


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 5, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> Blow her kisses for me !Just be sure to pull back yourhand fast enough to avoidthe nip .





Funny you should say that.....I got bit this morning.IMOVED the hay!! Definitely put me on the "evil list". The funniestthing was that it was such a token bite--I know how hard she CAN bite,and that wasn't even trying.


Oh, and just in time--she now has a big wood-floored box stuffed withhay, so she can actually make a nest and have a place to lay down tooinstead ofbarely having room to stretch out. I am SO glad sheheld off on delivery until we could move her to a proper set-up.


----------



##  (Sep 5, 2005)

:disgust: Shame shamefor sticking your hand in her mouth !!!then blame her for biting , tsktsk , LOL . 
I hope she is enjoying thatnew cage , heck once she is in thereshe may very well never want toleave :shock: Hey waitthat wasnt fair it snuck out ofmy fingers before my braincould engage .
Is she attempting to stuff her nest box ?pretty soon I am going to have to jump onmy broom and fly on out thereand see what the hold up is !! Talkabout suspence , she sure knowshow to keep an audience on theedge of their seats . lol what a boogershe is .


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 6, 2005)

Poor Tank, she looks so fed up. Her coat does look really healthy, Rose, and there sure is a lot of it!!

C'mon babies, we need to see you!

Jan


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 6, 2005)

Lookie lookie looooookie.....

What's this? Hmmmmm......






Chillin'






Woman, you are flashing in my face again. There better be a treat!











Tank bump






Who looks like mum???Golden boy does!!






Rose


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 6, 2005)

Darn. I see a new post and hoping for the arrival of the new tanklets. Faked out again.:?

LMBO

The new condo looks great. Better not let Dante' see that.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 6, 2005)

Aw, Tankie! Despite being miserablyhuge, she's still very pretty. She just keeps looking betterand better.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 6, 2005)

*mambo101 wrote:*


> Darn. I see a new post and hoping for the arrival of the newtanklets. Faked out again.:?
> 
> LMBO
> 
> The new condo looks great. Better not let Dante' see that.




Don't worry, I'll start a new thread for Tanklets so you can't miss it.BUT! Notice the bona-fide NEST!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 6, 2005)

You did it again!!!

-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 6, 2005)

WHAT????? What I do???


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 6, 2005)

Didn't announce The Babies arrival!





-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 6, 2005)

That's not MY problem, that's HER problem!!!

She can have 'em anytime now....and judging from the nest....


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



##  (Sep 6, 2005)

LOL You 2 are nuts . 
Rose: that lump you were talking about andconcidering My Paint program wants to giveme fits today . Is it in the 5thpicture down ,Right side of herthroat just above her Dewile ?


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 6, 2005)

*gypsy wrote: *


> LOL You 2 are nuts .
> Rose: that lump you were talking about andconcidering My Paint program wants to giveme fits today . Is it in the 5thpicture down ,Right side of herthroat just above her Dewile ?




I know, but it's a GOOD nuts.

Yes, that's the lump.


----------



##  (Sep 6, 2005)

Crap I was hoping not,. Will she even think of letting youtouch it and feel for a hole? It actuallylooks like something may be inthere as apposed to a Goitier . It doesntlook right to be something with herthyroid . arg I wish she wouldhurry up spit them babies out so I cancheck her over , dingy rabbit .


----------



##  (Sep 7, 2005)

Any babies yet ! ? :waiting:


----------



##  (Sep 7, 2005)

Rose I have beenTime lining Tanks since the DayYou found her to be alive ,that was Aug 15 th , If weuse Aug 15th as a day shewas bred , today she would be inher 23 rd day , givingus an 8 day window giveor take the 8 days , notknowing if she was bred the week beforeYou found her . Fromthe looksof her Dewlie it might notbe another 8 days , Im thinking if shehasnt kindled out by Friday ,We may have to talk about getting her vet checked ,in case she has somebun stuckin there . This sillyrabbit is going to add more greyhairs to an already increasedhair color .lol .


----------



## naturestee (Sep 7, 2005)

If Tank needs to go to a vet, especially if Roseisn't sure she can trust hers, I might be able to help. Myvet seems pretty good from what I've seen so far. There isalso a HRS-recommended vet in Milwaukee and I can check for some alittle farther north.

There is also a small-animal vet in Green Bay that I found through asite Radar posted a while back. He had some kind ofcertification in small mammals or something. I'll find thatsite again if you think we need it.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, no babies as of this morning, but the nestand her dewlap is much bigger! Her belly is huge and bulging in oddplaces, and when she stands up, I see nipples, which means they arepretty big.

She is SO happy to have the cage space. I got chinned today because Ihad a little Bub-smell on my hands.Oh, the suspicious look,just like the one Bub gives when I smell like someone else. lol

I noticed there wasn't any poop or urine under the cages.....guesswhere I found it all--yup.....the box.:XLittle stinker isonce again using every part but the nest as a nice enclosed bathroom.So I removed the front half board so it all goes through the wire, andleft the back board under the nest. She has horrible habits, can'timagine what the cages were like at the breeder's!

Naturestee, I have a vet I'd try again, a new one--she's reallycautious about rabbits, knowing they are more sensitive, and it soundslike the people at this placeknow how to palpate. That is, ifshe needed attention soon.

Gypsy, her nails are pretty bad, one back one is grown all twisted. Butnothing immediately painful that I can see. I talked to a friend today(critter expert), and she said that is the right spot for a goiter. Shealso pointed out that since she wasn't receiving good nutrition at thebreeder's, she probably was deficient in iodine to begin with and nowthe babies are taking what little she had. She was scary-thin when shecame. I remember a really bony spine and sharp points everywhere.Mostly covered now. She doesn't mind chinning me with that lump there,it's only when I reach for her neck. So I think it's not painful, she'sjust got trauma issues with that spot.

Anyway, looking wonderful today and super friendly! Carolyn, sorry no babies!!!

Rose


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 7, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote: *


> Carolyn, sorry no babies!!!
> 
> Rose


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 7, 2005)

you be gettin' violent.....

now, now, if you think YOU are going nuts, what about me??


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 7, 2005)

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSXXXXXX42US


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 7, 2005)

That smiley looks like Bubber when he doesn't get what he wants....


----------



## holland (Sep 8, 2005)

are there any updates today?


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

No, except to say she continues to look inglowing health and is gaining healthy weight, so I'm not worried toomuch anymore.She likes to take her time.

Rose


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 8, 2005)

I can't TAKE it anymore!!



-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

So sad, Carolyn! Now, now, we all grown-ups, right?

Take deeeeep breaths, you can't rush mothers!

hehehe

Rose


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 8, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote: *


> So sad, Carolyn! Now, now, we all grown-ups, right?
> 
> Take deeeeep breaths, you can't rush mothers!
> 
> ...


we'll rush mothers all we want! now hurry up and deliver my Panzer!! hehehe

...good to hear she's happy and looking good


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 8, 2005)

rabbitgirl wrote:


> So sad, Carolyn! Now, now, we all grown-ups, right?
> 
> Take deeeeep breaths, you can't rush mothers!
> 
> ...



* * * * * * * *



*Blah Blah Blah!!*


Show Me THE BABIES!!! :growl:

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 8, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> *Blah Blah Blah!!*
> 
> 
> Show Me THE BABIES!!! :growl:
> ...


----------



##  (Sep 9, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> *Blah Blah Blah!!*
> 
> 
> Show Me THE BABIES!!! :growl:
> ...


Yeah! What she said!!!! I hardly know all of you and Tank and I want to see babies!!!!!!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 9, 2005)

*whispers* 

_That Carolyn, she's scary...._


----------



##  (Sep 9, 2005)

LOL!!!! Any Babies last night Rose ?


----------



## naturestee (Sep 9, 2005)

:waiting:

Is it baby time yet????


----------



## ariel (Sep 9, 2005)

I have the same question as everyone else here.......................
Where are those babies????????:waiting:


----------



## holland (Sep 9, 2005)

ENOUGH ALREADY!!!!!!! WHERE ARE THE BABYPALS!!!!!!!!! I CAN ONLY TAKE SO MUCH, AND EVERYDAY I THINK I'M GONNALOOK AND SEE SOME BABIES!!!!!!!!!! MY PATIENCE IS RUNNINGTHIN!!!!!!!


----------



##  (Sep 9, 2005)

Will it help tosee French Lop Babies , I just got backfrom a friends house and Her doeand Buck just had a litter of 10 with 9surviving . wanna see em ??????







BABY FIX BABY FIX !!!!!!!!


----------



## holland (Sep 9, 2005)

Okay for now. But still want to see some Pal babies? Hope Tank is doing okay!


----------



##  (Sep 9, 2005)

LOL , ya Iam still waiting the Pal babiesalso lol but no worry when she is done tormenting us all she willdo her thing lmao . If Ihave her time line anywherenear correct she should kindle out in about 7 moredays

Hang in there I am , See mehanging fromthat tree over there ?! LOL


----------



## brensbunny (Sep 9, 2005)

7 more days!!! :shock:

I keep checkin everyday just to catch a glimpse,lol


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 9, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> If I have her time line anywhere nearcorrect she should kindle out in about 7 more days




WHAT?????



7 more Days????





* * * * * *

Ms. Rose????

Are youavoidingus???????



-Carolyn


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 9, 2005)

*You mean I have to wait for 7 MORE DAYS??? *

*

*

Jen


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 9, 2005)

You guys are ALL nuts.

Wasn't avoiding you, just got back from riding! Destry was anangel-boy, due to the wonderful calm-horsie drugs we discovered (someherbal calming supplements from the pet store--they work GREAT!!!!),and we had an idyllic trail ride.

Yes, she's still holding out on us. :XHowever, babyPanzer is still wriggling in there, so babies are alive (couldn't findthem for days) and her mammary glands are pretty large today. Neststill clean and large, somewhat reinvented, and Tankie has a monsterappetite.

New vet says, don't worry. On the fourth litter complications aren't aslikely, and we'd know if there was a stuck kit (she'd be prettydistressed). So pretty much the same as I was thinking. I guess we'lljust have to wait it out--but I'm guessing sooner than 7days.

That breeder!!!

Rose


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 9, 2005)

7 DAYS!?!

WEWANT BABIES!!!

I COULD JUST SCREAM!!!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 9, 2005)

this woman's lost it....call in the crazy squad!

No, calm down, my thought is that she'll go any time now.Babies are alive and mom's doing fine.

Rose


----------



##  (Sep 10, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> 7 DAYS!?!
> 
> WEWANT BABIES!!!
> 
> I COULD JUST SCREAM!!!


:rofl:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 10, 2005)

See, Gypsyappreciates me for what Iam!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 10, 2005)

a nutcase!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 11, 2005)

Oh Tank?!?!?! I'm having a really badday and could use some good news....how about some babiestoday??? Please??? Pretty Please???

Jen


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 11, 2005)

sigh.....nooooo....


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 11, 2005)

OK, then we demand preggie Tank pictures


----------



##  (Sep 11, 2005)

Uggggg she is making meNUTSO!!!!! like I need her to helpme geeshhhhhh.!!!!!!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 11, 2005)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> OK, then we demand preggie Tank pictures




Will try tomorrow.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 11, 2005)

Yayyyy!!!


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 12, 2005)

oooooooo little Panzer..... I have a whole bagof dried banana and apples! the soonerr you come home the sooner youcan have some!! .. so hurry it up and wriggle youre way outtathere!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 12, 2005)

any babies yet tank


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 13, 2005)

*HEY!! *

*ENOUGH ALREADY! *

*OUT WITH THE BABIES!!!*


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 13, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> *HEY!! *
> 
> *ENOUGH ALREADY! *
> 
> *OUT WITH THE BABIES!!!*





> I love thatRazz. I just make it the background for my computer at work.


----------



## holland (Sep 14, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> Rose I have been Timelining Tanks since the DayYou found her to be alive ,that was Aug 15 th , If weuse Aug 15th as a day shewas bred , today she would be inher 23 rd day , givingus an 8 day window giveor take the 8 days , notknowing if she was bred the week beforeYou found her . Fromthe looksof her Dewlie it might notbe another 8 days , Im thinking if shehasnt kindled out by Friday ,We may have to talk about getting her vet checked ,in case she has somebun stuckin there . This sillyrabbit is going to add more greyhairs to an already increasedhair color .lol .


How is she doing?????Where are those babies!!!!!!!!!


----------



##  (Sep 14, 2005)

Still Baking , 

see what Rose hasnttold us yet is : She installed one ofthose Easy Bake Ovens in Tank, and forgot to usethe right Wattage light bulb, so I guess its going to bea bit longer lol . 

If she holds to the time line she should have them fairly soon .


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 14, 2005)

WHERE'S THE WRIGGLIES?!?!?!?

:jumpforjoy:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 14, 2005)

*mambo101 wrote: *


> WHERE'S THE WRIGGLIES?!?!?!?
> 
> :jumpforjoy:


Yeah where are they.


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 14, 2005)

Give her a piece of pepperonipizza

andtake her on a bumpy ride on a dirt road inatruck.

.

It worked forone woman Iknow that was a month overdue.

:dunno:

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Sep 14, 2005)

Or shecould do lIke I did go to theMovie "Convoy " and laugh so hard itthrows her butt into laborLOL


----------



## JimD (Sep 14, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote: *


> You guys are ALL nuts.
> 
> Wasn't avoiding you, just got back from riding! Destry was anangel-boy, due to the wonderful calm-horsie drugs we discovered (someherbal calming supplements from the pet store--they work GREAT!!!!),and we had an idyllic trail ride.
> 
> ...


Maybe if you took Tank for a horsie ride......


----------



## brensbunny (Sep 15, 2005)

I especially like the comment about the Easy Bake Oven :rofl:

But we're STILLwaitin.. :stork:

Come'On Tank!


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 15, 2005)

Just wanted to update everyone: I just talked togypsy, and we were debating if it's vet time yet. We decided to leaveher be. Gypsy thinks the babies are still coming, she's just making uswait. She sure has all the signs. I suppose it technically could be afalse alarm, but we still have hope. At this point, I don't know whatto think....been thinking too much.

So anyway, she's healthy and happy. The only weird thing is the lump inher dewlap, but we decided it's probably not serious based on hergeneral attitude. She doesn't seem to notice it.

Well, that's the state of affairs.:?We'll see what happens in the next few days. Day 35 is next Tuesday.

Rose


----------



## naturestee (Sep 16, 2005)

:nonono: Come on, Tank! Don't you know you're making everybody wait for you?

Wait- maybe that's why she hasn't popped those babies out yet! Silly girl just likes the attention.


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 16, 2005)

Ok Tank I'm getting very impatient here!! Where are the babies??? Are you fooling all of us??

WE WANT WRIGGLES!!!!!

Jen


----------



## naturestee (Sep 19, 2005)

Sooo, where are they?

Or does she just have a lumpy, wriggly belly?


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 19, 2005)

Really, the silence is deafening!!:shock:


----------



## rabbitgirl (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry folks, I wanted to wait until I had goodnews to report. Unfortunately, I don't. It's day 34 today and no sign.The nest has been destroyed by Tankie, and no kits.

I think she faked us all out. Talk about disappointment!!!!

good news is, transport is going to be one heck of a lot easier without kits.:?

Naturestee, did you happen to get ahold of our link on this side of the convention?

Those of you who were waiting for Tanklets, so sorry. She fooled us all--every single sign was there, but no babies.

Sigh.....

Rose


----------



##  (Sep 19, 2005)

awwwwwwwww . Sosorry Rose , its heartbreaking, but maybe better in the long run . atlewast we can get her vetted when she getshere and f ind out whats goingon with the lump , then whenall is looking good I can breedfor Tanklets .


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey! I think Iknow where those babies are! We moved everything all aroundin my work area last night. Got all organized, moved my desk, ran newcables for my computer and printer and such... My honey took mycomputer out to the garage to blow the dust out of it andthenhe opened it up...:shock::shock::shock:

I think we found Tanks babies in there! 

Okay, well, it wasn't the babies, but I'msure you could havelined a very, very large nest with allthatfur!



Raspberry


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh, Tank, I'm so disappointed. Ok, notso much. I had basically given up that she was actuallypregnant days ago. I am glad that her transport will be mucheasier this way and she can get her lump checked right away.

Jen


----------



## brensbunny (Sep 20, 2005)

Awwwww!!

But at least your transport will be easier and you can get her lumpy bump looked at.

I still am a bit confused about all the transports though, are wetalking about fostering a bunny for short bits of time, and thensending them off to another to care for, for a bit? 

Also still waiting for BB to figure out if she is carrying any wriggley worms. 

B


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 20, 2005)

Well,.....I hope you know what this means nowthat Tank isnt having babies,Gypsy! ....Hyjinx WILL HAVE tocome home with me !


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Sep 20, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote:*


> Sorry folks, I wanted to wait until I had good news toreport. Unfortunately, I don't. It's day 34 today and no sign. The nesthas been destroyed by Tankie, and no kits.
> 
> I think she faked us all out. Talk about disappointment!!!!
> 
> ...


Rose, didn't Gypsy tell you? I am going to the convention andagreed to bring Tank home with me to Connecticut where Gypsy agreed tocome to my house the next day and pick her up. I got confusedabout what you wrote. Did you finda way to get herto the convention? Sorry if this is confusing.

Sharon


----------



## naturestee (Sep 20, 2005)

Yes, we can get her to the convention.I'm getting Tank and then taking her to a contact from a differentforum. She'll be taking Tank to the convention.

Can you PM me your contact info? I will send it along, and give you her contact info as well.


----------



##  (Sep 20, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> Well,.....I hope you know what this means now that Tank isnthaving babies,Gypsy! ....Hyjinx WILL HAVE to come home withme !


:shock:LOL What did I tellyou at the Show Sunday Hon . IfYou'd like him . 

Starlight : Plans for our end arestill as we talked about , TankWill be at convention and I can still gether from Your house . 
Iam just glad everything is working verysmoothly , Sad about no babies , butthats the way it goessometimes . It will make transporting hera bit easier . and I amgratefull she is going to have minimalhandlers for her journey . It will be easier on her and everyone involved inthe transfer . Lessstress for everyone .


----------

